# V Mom Confession



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

V Forum, I have a confession to make: I'm on my honeymoon in beautiful Aruba and I miss the absolute **** out of my boy!! Although we're in paradise and enjoying it thoroughly, I'm counting the days until we're reunited with our boy. It's odd not having to fight him for bed space or covers but he's definitely enjoying hogging my sister's bed and covers back home.

Funny how these gingers steal your heart and consume your life with absolutely no fight from us. Seeing all of the stray dogs around here is making me miss him more and want to bring every one of them home with us. (My husband has very firmly told me this cannot happen )

I think I've got the V bug bad. I think I'm crazier than I thought!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

congrats on the wedding! I'm sure it's nice to have all that stress behind you and now you can start twisting his arm to add V number 2.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

einspänner said:


> congrats on the wedding! I'm sure it's nice to have all that stress behind you and now you can start twisting his arm to add V number 2.


I've already started the arm twisting! He is very aware of what a great wedding present another V would be. I've also made him aware that I'll accept my wedding present up to 6 months past the wedding when we find the right rescue V or GSP 
He's slowly coming to grips with the fact that there's no way out and no way around dog #2. He's trapped.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations and best wishes, KB87!! 

I have those same feelings of missing my dog very much when I'm away from home. That's the reason why I hardly travel anymore... unless he gets to go, too. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations on your wedding.
Just be careful Vs are addicting.
I started with 1 and now have 3 in my house.
I know I will be adding a new one, when Cash starts slowing down.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

You get one, then another. Pretty soon:


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Bob said:


> You get one, then another. Pretty soon:


Throw some beards and bushy eyebrows on half of them and you've got my dream.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I can totally relate! We're leaving for a 9 day vacation on Tuesday and I'm already walking around the house all mopey because I know that I am going to miss our girl.


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

I can relate as well! I racked up quite the cell phone bill while I was on my trip in the fall checking on Bentley constantly. I was told by my dog trainer who was boarding him to relax and enjoy my vacation and not worry...easier said than done!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bob, that looks like absolute heaven to me!! The more gingers the merrier!

My sister and mom have been sending me updates daily (and sometimes multiple times daily) on how our boy is doing while we're gone. As time goes by I'm wondering if my mom will be ready to relinquish my dog to us! Apparently my stepdad (who is a dog lover but not exactly a softie, especially when it comes to our spazzy Haeden) has fallen for our boy over the last few days and has been spending evenings snuggling with him on the couch. My sister was already in love with him but is enjoying having him as a little spoon every night. And he has my mom totally and completely wrapped around his paw. Apparently last night my sister got up around 2am, Haeden barged into my mom's room and delicately gave her a quick little kiss, then went back to my sister's room to go back to sleep. My mom sent me an email this morning swooning over how sweet he is and telling me that I may have to pry my dog from her. I'm glad we aren't the only ones obsessed with him now. And I'm also happy to hear that I'm not the only one missing their dog horribly while on an absolutely perfect vacation. The only thing that would make it better is having him here with us!

This is the picture my sister sent me tonight. How could you not love (and horribly miss) this face?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I KNOW! How could you not?!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

So gorgeous 

We're about to go away for a week, for the first time wince we got Morris. He's spending a long weekend with his dog walker and her dog Snoopy, and the rest of the week with our good friend and her vizsla where he has stayed before. I think it will all be a bit of a shock, but I know he'll be looked after well in both places, and will gets lots of love and playtime... but that doesn't help how much I'M going to miss him!

A piccy of my gorgeous boy, still looking a little on the skinny side, we just can't seem to keep it on him at the moment!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Bob said:


> You get one, then another. Pretty soon:


Credit where it's due: that picture is Carol Phelp's (Szizlin Vizslas) http://www.szizlin.com/. Used with permission.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Cat, it isn't fun or easy but if they're in good hands then it makes it way easier! We only have a few days left in Aruba but leaving won't be as bad knowing that we're headed home to our boy finally!

I officially got the email from my mom- she isn't sure she can give my dog back because she and my step dad are in love! He has everyone wrapped around his paw. He's been given special treats in his food (like filet), sleeps in their beds and is not allowed to be left in his crate so he goes everywhere with them. I was afraid my mom would hold Haeden hostage but I didn't think the threats would start this early in the trip! Oy


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Hahaha lucky puppy!


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

It's rough! We are making the drive (instead of flight) from CT to CO this summer so we don't have to leave him behind. Although, my wife and I force ourselves to leave him every once in a while, depends on the type of vacation.

Have a great rest of your trip!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We have left our boy twice for vacation... which all involved crossing the ocean. Very hard, but because we were on vacation, it was somewhat easier to distract ourselves. Now, he's away for two months of hunt training and we are home alone without our guy! It's killing me and our home feels so empty without him.


----------

